# 40 amateurs and pros edited a portrait



## mmaria (Jun 27, 2014)

I find it interesting how different people have different standards for calling something "beautiful" 

Before and after project


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2014)

40 morticians battle it out in an attempt to make the dead look living again...


----------



## mmaria (Jun 27, 2014)

the second time today you made me laugh! Thanks


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 27, 2014)

Smh.....


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> 40 morticians battle it out in an attempt to make the dead look living again...


Marvelous. You do realize that somebody out there will turn this into a reality tv series... lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh the power/danger of Photoshop.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > 40 morticians battle it out in an attempt to make the dead look living again...
> ...



i hope they do!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 27, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Smh.....


That is what you were trying to achieve before in your other post, didn't you? That was fun but here you have more than 40 morticians doing the work...:mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm SO SICK of this effing. "experiment". getting shoved all over the interwebz.

It's f***ing terrible.

And represents nothing more than amateur/lack of photoshop skills.


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I'm SO SICK of this effing. "experiment". getting shoved all over the interwebz.  It's f***ing terrible.  And represents nothing more than amateur/lack of photoshop skills.



Exactly. We all know real beauty comes from within.

And huge cans.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> And huge cans.


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2014)

Well ladies like the guys with the big packages.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, when I Photoshop someone to oblivion, smoothing their skin like it's some kind of cake frosting, the result is objectively beautiful.

When you do it, it's clear that you're new to Photoshop.

When he does it, it's infuriating hack work, and he should be burned alive.

Quite correct.


----------



## limr (Jun 27, 2014)

Questionable Photoshop skills aside, I thought it was quite interesting to see what was altered/embellished to make her "beautiful," especially the ones who didn't make many changes at all (the Vietnam picture, for example, was very close to the original) or the ones that smoothed her skin, put clothes on her, etc, but left her without makeup.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah, it was a really interesting overview and a wonderful reminder that bad Photoshop skills are indeed, universal, and world-wide.


----------



## snerd (Jun 27, 2014)

It's really sad what women have become "expected" to look like. What is wrong with the original?!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 27, 2014)

Women have always (for many tens of thousands of years) had expectations either from society, themselves, someone they know, etc. this is not a new concept. Not a bad or good thing, IMO.


----------



## limr (Jun 27, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Women have always (for many tens of thousands of years) had expectations either from society, themselves, someone they know, etc. this is not a new concept. *Not a bad or good thing*, IMO.



Easy thing for a man to say.


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2014)

limr said:


> Easy thing for a man to say.




Hey now, be nice.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> Hey now, be nice.



I thought that was being nice?

Meh. Makes no difference. It's not going to change. There will always be expectations for beauty for women as long as people have eyes.


----------



## limr (Jun 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Easy thing for a man to say.
> ...



I'm always nice! Just stating a fact


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm always nice! Just stating a fact



Well everything is easy for us men folk.


----------



## limr (Jun 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always nice! Just stating a fact
> ...



Must be all that upper body strength :greenpbl:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2014)

limr said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > Women have always (for many tens of thousands of years) had expectations either from society, themselves, someone they know, etc. this is not a new concept. *Not a bad or good thing*, IMO.
> ...



Yeah, calling cultural norms that have evolved over countless centuries "good" and "bad" is something we Americans are really good at...as are cheap sexist retorts like the one above from limr...you know, man-bashing and blaming "men" for cultural norms in every culture across the world. Wow. Where's that high-horse step-ladder for the dismount?? Oh wait, it's being hidden by a collection of teeny-tiny little violins that some woman has woven into a pretty cloak!  ;-)


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 28, 2014)

One person's idea of beauty do not represent a nation.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 28, 2014)

limr said:


> Questionable Photoshop skills aside, I thought it was quite interesting to see what was altered/embellished to make her "beautiful," especially the ones who didn't make many changes at all (the Vietnam picture, for example, was very close to the original) or the ones that smoothed her skin, put clothes on her, etc, but left her without makeup.





Vince.1551 said:


> One person's idea of beauty do not represent a nation.


When I saw the edits I didn't even payed attention on bad photoshopping and from what country they came because ,obviously, the most of those edits aesthetically speaking are jokes and of course they represent an individual, not a country.

I found interesting how different cultures added some clothes to cover her shoulders, what they've done with her hair (f.e. completely fixed her hairdo to be symmetrical, and too nice), how they added earrings, necklaces and so on... So, my thoughts were completely the same as Leonore's.

For me, it wasn't about bad photoshop, it was about differences among individuals. And... what I find beautiful, you probably won't.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 28, 2014)

I sincerely apologize on behalf of the Indians, I am pretty sure I would have done a much better job with my petty PS skills.. But seriously, WTF happened in the US one?


----------



## mmaria (Jun 28, 2014)

snerd said:


> It's really sad what women have become "expected" to look like. What is wrong with the original?!





TheFantasticG said:


> Women have always (for many tens of thousands of years) had expectations either from society, themselves, someone they know, etc. this is not a new concept. Not a bad or good thing, IMO.





Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...


Too bad I don't have the time now to reply on this!   (I'm off to make some pizza)


----------



## mmaria (Jun 28, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I sincerely apologize on behalf of the Indians, I am pretty sure I would have done a much better job with my petty PS skills.. But seriously, WTF happened in the US one?


lol! thanks!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 28, 2014)

Maria did the US one huh!! Gotcha ;-)


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...



I didn't blame anyone for anything. I just said that it's easy for someone who has never experienced that specific pressure to shrug it off as just something that's "always been that way."

There are cultural expectations for how men should appear too, and I would have a hard time understanding what it would be like to feel those pressures because, y'know...not being a man and all  

There are no horses here, much less high ones :greenpbl:


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I sincerely apologize on behalf of the Indians, I am pretty sure I would have done a much better job with my petty PS skills.. But seriously, *WTF happened in the US one?*



Oh my god, it was horrifying! Whoever did it gave her resting bitchy face!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 28, 2014)

Most of these make her look like she's plastic. Some are downright frightening. Of the edits, the Ukrainian and Vietnamese are my favorite-I like to show people how they are, not turn them into blurry plastic figurines that make me think I need glasses. Also, with the like 3 portraits I've done ever (I HATE DOING PORTRAITS), I like to work with the subject on editing to get an idea of what would be ideal for them, not use what I think. It helps that two of the three portrait sessions have been of me and the other of my wife.


----------

